# Advice for introducing expat children



## murray-mint (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all 

Are there any of you who live in Egypt with children of secondary school age?? 

Can you advise me where i could take my daughter to get her introduced to some other English expat children?? Sharm or Cairo, as we visit both areas and still are open to both places re:settlement in the near future.

I have been travelling to Egypt for 4+ years now and a numerous occasions my daughter has come with me, we are very educated on Egypt, its culture and way of life but we still live in UK at present, though my plan is to emigrate there in the near future.

I am just looking to get her introduced (at present via her holidays) to other kids who live there of her own age who speak English as she does not know other languages enough at the moment. I am hoping she will make a few good friends, which possibly will make it easier for her when i decide its the right time to emigrate there. As freindship is very important to her here, hence 1 of the major reasons she is daunted at present to move and also a worry for me as she needs to feel happy before i can make that decision for our family. 


I know if i decided to put her in a language school there she will make friends no problem but this is not an option as she attends a great language school in the Uk and its in my families best interest that she completes her education level here before we move. 

So are there any places any Expats could reccomend for me to take her ???

I am hoping to arrange our next family visit to Egypt around May 2010.


----------

